# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Windows Server 2012 Standart Создание RDP файла RemoteApp

## alukart

Приветствую,

Вопрос такой - как создать RDP файл RemoteApp в Windows Server 2012 Standart?
В Windows Server 2008 там можно было без проблем создать, а тут в 2012 возможно зайти только через Web интерфейс... но мне неАхота делать стопяцот движений для запуска приложения.. хоцца как в 2008 просто файлик RDP

Спасибо

----------


## alukart

ответ нашел.... средствами Win Serv 2012 это сделать невозможно только сторонний софт RemoteApp Tool   https://sites.google.com/site/kimknight/remoteapptool

----------


## JSanders

Спасибо. То что надо.

----------


## hawkhawk

> ответ нашел.... средствами Win Serv 2012 это сделать невозможно


В 2012м всё прекрасно делается ручками, даже если машина не в домене

----------

